# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت‌ نام کنکور ۹۵ از امروز

## Goodbye forever

به اطلاع داوطلبان عزیز می رساند برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری از ساعت 18 امروز به همین سایت مراجعه نمایند .

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

=================================================

*توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!

سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

=========================================

*
آن هایی که فکر میکنند لینک بالا درست نیست اگه باور نمیکنن برن سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی :

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

بعد برین سمت چپ - سپس روی گزینه خرید کارت اعتباری 
*



* ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۵ از امروز  (دوشنبه ۱۹ بهمن ) از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز می‌شود و دفترچه راهنمای  شرکت در آزمون بر سایت این سازمان قرار گرفته است. 
*

 به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم،  ثبت‌نام برای شرکت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسری سال 1395 برای دوره‌های روزانه‌،  نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و  مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالی، دانشگاه‌ پیام‌ نور و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالی غیرانتفاعی  و غیردولتی از امروز (‌دوشنبه 19 بهمن) از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز  می‌شود و تا روز چهارشنبه 28 بهمن 1394 ادامه دارد.
 طبق اعلام حسین  توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش، متقاضیان تحصیل در آن دسته از کدرشته‌های  تحصیلی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی که پذیرش آنها به روش با آزمون صورت می‌گیرد،  توجه داشته باشند از آنجا که پذیرش در این قبیل رشته‌ها نیز از طریق همین  آزمون صورت خواهد گرفت، لذا ضرورت دارد متقاضیان در آزمون سراسری سال 1395  ثبت‌نام و در تاریخ مقرر در جلسه آزمون شرکت کنند.
 دفترچه راهنمای  ثبت‌نام به همراه اطلاعیه تکمیلی ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1395 بر روی  پایگاه اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش منتشر شده است و داوطلبان قبل از ثبت‌نام  باید آن را با دقت مطالعه کنند.
 تکالیف داوطلبان‌ برای شرکت‌ در آزمون سراسری سال 1395
  1. مطالعه دفترچه راهنمای ثبت‌نام (دفترچه شماره 1) در آزمون سراسری سال  1395 (این دفترچه روی پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی سازمان سنجش قرار دارد).
 2. خرید کارت اعتباری ثبت‌نام از پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی سازمان سنجش.
  3. مراجعه به سامانه جمع‌آوری اطلاعات و سوابق تحصیلی داوطلبان آزمون  سراسری ورود به دانشگاه‌ها به نشانی: وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای دریافت  کدهای سوابق تحصیلی ذیل:
 کد سوابق تحصیلی برای دیپلمه‌های سال 1384  تا سال 1394 و با عنوان رشته‌های تحصیلی ریاضی و فیزیک، علوم تجربی، ادبیات  و علوم انسانی و علوم و معارف اسلامی.
 کد سوابق تحصیلی برای  داوطلبان دارای مدرک پیش‌دانشگاهی ریاضی و فیزیک، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی،  علوم و معارف اسلامی و هنر که مدرک دوره پیش‌دانشگاهی خود را از سال  تحصیلی 1391 تا 1394 اخذ کرده‌اند.
 دارندگان مدرک پیش‌دانشگاهی  سال‌های 1391 تا 1394 باید طبق بند 3 اقدام کرده و دانش‌آموزان  پیش‌دانشگاهی سال تحصیلی جاری که در خرداد سال 95 فارغ‌التحصیل می‌شوند،  لازم است برای اطلاع از نحوه اقدام به اطلاعیه پرینت کارت شرکت در آزمون در  تاریخ14 تیر 1395 مراجعه کنند.
 داوطلبانی که مشمول اعمال سوابق  تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش‌دانشگاهی (هر دو مورد) هستند، توجه داشته باشند باید از  سامانه فوق دو کد سوابق تحصیلی دریافت کنند.
 4. ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان سنجش در زمان تعیین شده (از تاریخ 19 بهمن لغایت 28 بهمن 1394).

  5. پرینت کارت‌ شرکت در‌ آزمون، با مراجعه به پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی سازمان  سنجش بر اساس برنامه زمانی مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای شماره یک.
 6. حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزه امتحانی تعیین‌ شده در کارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
 انتهای پیام/

*تسنیم*

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

دقیقا کجای سایت گذاشته 
از صبح تا حالا هزاربار چکش کردم خبری نیست

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دقیقا کجای سایت گذاشته 
> از صبح تا حالا هزاربار چکش کردم خبری نیست


بزودی قرار خواهند داد ، صبور باشین . . .

اول کارت اعتباری رو قرار میدن ، بعدش فرآیند ثبت نام . . . 

هنوز کارت اعتباری رو قرار ندادن . . .

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

خو صبور نیستم جونم بالا اومد :Yahoo (77):

----------


## nacli

عاغا من تا وقتی نت باشه اصن نمیتونم درس بخونم همش میام نت. از دیشب تا حالا منتظرم پورتال رو باز کنن سریع ثبت نام کنم بشینم بعدشم مودمو جمع کنم بشینم پا درس

----------


## Goodbye forever

> عاغا من تا وقتی نت باشه اصن نمیتونم درس بخونم همش میام نت. از دیشب تا حالا منتظرم پورتال رو باز کنن سریع ثبت نام کنم بشینم بعدشم مودمو جمع کنم بشینم پا درس


آره شاید منم از نت کمی دوری کردم ... فعلا سرماخوردگی دارم نمیشه درس خوند بینیم داغون شد - کلی دستمال کاغذی تموم کردم - فکر کنم داره 3-4 بسته میشه   :Yahoo (99): 

برای من که مهم نیست تاثیر بدن یا ندن ، اما امیدوارم هر چی هم که اتفاق بیفته خیر باشه و به نفع همه باشه!

مثل تاثیر مثبت!

----------


## Aguila Roja

از ساعت 6 ثبت نام باز میشه

----------


## Lara27

آقا قضیه چیه بالاخره این معدل کوفتی تاثیر داره یا نه؟
خودشون که نمیفهمن چی میگن 
از یه طرف نوشته سوابق پیش و سوم تاثیر داره از یهطرف نوشته حداکثر تا 31 شهریور باید مدرک پیش بگیرن .
اینا واقعا فازشون چیه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> آقا قضیه چیه بالاخره این معدل کوفتی تاثیر داره یا نه؟
> خودشون که نمیفهمن چی میگن 
> از یه طرف نوشته سوابق پیش و سوم تاثیر داره از یهطرف نوشته حداکثر تا 31 شهریور باید مدرک پیش بگیرن .
> اینا واقعا فازشون چیه؟


فعلا معلوم نیست - سازمان سنجش خودش که فعلا میگه تاثیر فعلا مثبته و قطعی نیست! اما باید نظر مجلس رو هم بپرسن و ببینن که اونا چی میگن ، هر چی اونا بگن همون میشه فکر کنم ...

از اون طرف دیوان عدالت اداری هم از گفته اش کوتاه نمیاد و میگه در آزمون سراسری 95 نباید سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر داده بشه چون ملاک نمره کتبی نهایی در سال اول و دوم و سوم دبیرستان باید باشه که تنها سال سوم نهایی برگزار شده و سازمان سنجش تخلف کرده ...

امیدوارم در نهایت خیر باشه ... حداقلش تاثیر رو مثبت کنن ...

----------


## Lara27

معدل پیش از چه سالی تاثیر داره توو کنکور؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> معدل پیش از چه سالی تاثیر داره توو کنکور؟


برای اولین بار همین سال - و برای داوطلبان کنکور سراسری 95 بصورت 5درصد بصورت مثبت و در سال 96 قطعی به میزان 5 درصد

----------


## dow

این فرم شماره 2 قضیه اش چیه ؟ میشه بعداز اینکه یه جا قبول شدیم از مدرسه تاییدیه اش رو بگیریم؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr_farid

اره ما که پارسال کنکور دادیم پر نکردیم.حالا متوجه شدی به ما هم بگو امسال برم پر کنم

----------


## ali_asadi

*" به اطلاع داوطلبان عزیز می رساند برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری از ساعت 18 امروز به همین سایت مراجعه نمایند "*


 تائیر معدل هم همچنان در هاله ای ابهــام هست ...

----------


## Lara27

> برای اولین بار همین سال - و برای داوطلبان کنکور سراسری 95 بصورت 5درصد بصورت مثبت و در سال 96 قطعی به میزان 5 درصد


نه منظورم اینه از سال 91 نوشته یعنی اونی که خرداد 91 پیش رو تموم کرده هم تاثیر داره براش؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> نه منظورم اینه از سال 91 نوشته یعنی اونی که خرداد 91 پیش رو تموم کرده هم تاثیر داره براش؟


آهان آره تاثیر داره - از سال 91 تا 94 گرفته باشی تاثیر داره (مثبت)

----------


## Dr_farid

یه سوال برای ثبت نام کنکور: در بخش 13 نوشته کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم و پایین هم کد بخش اخذ سال دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی هست.حالا این همون کدی هست که تویه کارنامه هامون زده یا باید از کدهایی که تو لیست هست استفاده کنیم؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> خو صبور نیستم جونم بالا اومد


زمان دقیق ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 + اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش

----------


## Goodbye forever

> یه سوال برای ثبت نام کنکور: در بخش 13 نوشته کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم و پایین هم کد بخش اخذ سال دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی هست.حالا این همون کدی هست که تویه کارنامه هامون زده یا باید از کدهایی که تو لیست هست استفاده کنیم؟؟


ردیف 13 - منطقه یا ناحیه اخذ دیپلم (شهر یا منطقه ای که از اونجا دیپلم گرفتی) (دیپلم رو از اونجا اخذ کردی)

هردوش فرقی نمیکنن ، در کارنامتون هم کدی رو زده که همینجا در دفترچه هست 

مثلا سال دوم از کجا گرفتین ؟ 
سال سوم؟
پیش دانشگاهی ؟

کد داره - در داخل دفترچه از صفحه 18 تا 33 موجود هست ، از اونجا انتخاب کنید

مثلا منی که اهل گرگان باشم 

هر 3 تاش میشه

3217

چون همشونو مثلا از گرگان(مرکزی) گرفتم!

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

بچ ها من فارغ التحصیلم باید کدسوابق تحصیلی سوم رو دوباره بگیرم یا مال پارسال توروخدازود جواب بدین خیلی عجله دارم

----------


## Lara27

> بچ ها من فارغ التحصیلم باید کدسوابق تحصیلی سوم رو دوباره بگیرم یا مال پارسال توروخدازود جواب بدین خیلی عجله دارم


دوباره

----------


## Goodbye forever

> بچ ها من فارغ التحصیلم باید کدسوابق تحصیلی سوم رو دوباره بگیرم یا مال پارسال توروخدازود جواب بدین خیلی عجله دارم


احتمالا باید دوباره یه سر به سایت

* Http://DipCode.Medu.IR*

بزنین 

چون هم کد پیش دانشگاهیتون رو میخواد و هم کد دیپلم!

کد پیش دانشگاهیتون رو اول باید تایید کنید ...

سپس واسه هر کدوم (جداگانه باید وارد بشین) کد سوابق تحصیلی میده ، اونو نگه دارین و هنگام ثبت نام به درستی کد دیپلم رو برای دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو برای پیش دانشگاهی قرار بدین

اگه کد دیپلم رو قبلا تایید کردین ، فقط نگاه کنین که آیا کد سوابق تحصیلیتون عوض شده یا نه ، چون مال من عوض شده ...واسه دیپلم آخرش 5 اضافه شده!!!

----------


## amir.abs

دوستان به چن تا سوال من جواب بدید 

1 - خودم ثبت نام کنم یا برم کافی نت  ؟؟؟  اگه پرینت و اسکن اینا لازم داره باید برم کافی نت . لازم داره ؟؟؟ 

2 - مدارک لازم برای ثبت نام چیه ؟

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> دوباره


مرسی عزیز

----------


## nacli

> دوستان به چن تا سوال من جواب بدید 
> 
> 1 - خودم ثبت نام کنم یا برم کافی نت  ؟؟؟  اگه پرینت و اسکن اینا لازم داره باید برم کافی نت . لازم داره ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 2 - مدارک لازم برای ثبت نام چیه ؟


من ک خودم پارسال با موبایل از عکسم عکس گرفتم نیاز ب پرینت مرینت نداره

----------


## مونارها

سلام. ......دوستان کارت اعتباری رو باید نتی خرید؟؟؟من چندسال پیش کنکور دادم موقع من فقط ثبتنام نتی بود بقیه زو باید ازپست میگرفتی الان چجوریه؟؟؟چنذتا تاپیک نوشتم کسی منو ندید :Yahoo (94): ......پاکیدم بیامدم اینجا......مرسی ج بدید

----------


## dow

> این فرم شماره 2 قضیه اش چیه ؟ میشه بعداز اینکه یه جا قبول شدیم از مدرسه تاییدیه اش رو بگیریم؟


کسی نبود؟ رفتیما؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir.abs

> من ک خودم پارسال با موبایل از عکسم عکس گرفتم نیاز ب پرینت مرینت نداره


سوال دوم ؟  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام. ......دوستان کارت اعتباری رو باید نتی خرید؟؟؟من چندسال پیش کنکور دادم موقع من فقط ثبتنام نتی بود بقیه زو باید ازپست میگرفتی الان چجوریه؟؟؟چنذتا تاپیک نوشتم کسی منو ندید......پاکیدم بیامدم اینجا......مرسی ج بدید


بله اینترنتی ، خرید آنلاین - شماره سریالتون رو هم چاپ کنید و پیش خودتون بمدت یکسال نگه دارید ، هنگام ثبت نام هم ازتون شماره سریال رو احتمالا میپرسه...

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

میگم من چرا نمیتونم کدسوابق سومو بگیرم؟؟؟نمیشه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amir.abs

شماره سریال دیگه چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ 

اه چقدر پیچیدس این ثبت نام اعصابم ریخت بهم

----------


## Goodbye forever

> من ک خودم پارسال با موبایل از عکسم عکس گرفتم نیاز ب پرینت مرینت نداره


من که عکس 3 سال پیش رو میخوام بذارم ... فرقی نکردم ...  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> شماره سریال دیگه چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> اه چقدر پیچیدس این ثبت نام اعصابم ریخت بهم


آروم باشین چیز عجیبی نیست ، هنگام خرید اینترنتی شماره سریال برای ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری وقتی عملیات با موفقیت انجام شد بهتون شماره سریال میده ، همونو نگه دارین و واسه ثبت نام از اون استفاده کنین ، همین!

----------


## Dr_farid

> ردیف 13 - منطقه یا ناحیه اخذ دیپلم (شهر یا منطقه ای که از اونجا دیپلم گرفتی) (دیپلم رو از اونجا اخذ کردی)
> 
> هردوش فرقی نمیکنن ، در کارنامتون هم کدی رو زده که همینجا در دفترچه هست 
> 
> مثلا سال دوم از کجا گرفتین ؟ 
> سال سوم؟
> پیش دانشگاهی ؟
> 
> کد داره - در داخل دفترچه از صفحه 18 تا 33 موجود هست ، از اونجا انتخاب کنید
> ...


خیلی ممنون از توضیحت

----------


## amir.abs

> آروم باشین چیز عجیبی نیست ، هنگام خرید اینترنتی شماره سریال برای ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری وقتی عملیات با موفقیت انجام شد بهتون شماره سریال میده ، همونو نگه دارین و واسه ثبت نام از اون استفاده کنین ، همین!


از کجا باید خرید ؟  الان میتوننم بخرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> کسی نبود؟ رفتیما؟


من یادم نمیاد فرم شماره 2 رو پر کرده باشم!!!

زمان من که خود مدرسه انجام داد فکر کنم ... شما هم بهتره از مدرستون بپرسین ... شاید دوستان بدونن ...

----------


## Goodbye forever

> از کجا باید خرید ؟  الان میتوننم بخرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*نه فعلا ، هنوز آماده نشده تا ساعت 18 احتمالا قرار خواهند داد ، از لینک زیر :*

*سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

*دقت کنید!!!

هنوز نیومده!!! 

این سه تایی که الان هست واسه یه چیز دیگستا اینارو نخرین ها!!!

وقتی اومد خودش نوشته آزمون سراسری 95 ... اما فعلا نیومده در حال آماده سازیه ...
*

----------


## Ali.N

> معدل پیش از چه سالی تاثیر داره توو کنکور؟


اینو دنبال کن حتما نتیجه میگیری
تاثیر معدل در کنکور : سازمان سنجش + دیوان عدالت + نمایندگان مجلس

----------


## Ali.N

اقایون خانوما

برای ثبت نام کنکور عجله نکنین چون
1)احتمال خظاتون زیاد میشه
2)سامانه پرداخت هنوز اماده نیست
3)به اندازه کافی اطلاعات کسب کنید
4)بذارین واسه اواسط مهلت ثبت نامش
5)فقط دفترچه رو مطالعه کنین

----------


## Goodbye forever

> میگم من چرا نمیتونم کدسوابق سومو بگیرم؟؟؟نمیشه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!


حرف منو خوندین ؟

احتمالا باید دوباره یه سر به سایت

* Http://DipCode.Medu.IR*

بزنین 

چون هم کد پیش دانشگاهیتون رو میخواد و هم کد دیپلم!

کد پیش دانشگاهیتون رو اول باید تایید کنید ...

سپس واسه هر کدوم (جداگانه باید وارد بشین) کد سوابق تحصیلی میده ، اونو  نگه دارین و هنگام ثبت نام به درستی کد دیپلم رو برای دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی  رو برای پیش دانشگاهی قرار بدین

اگه کد دیپلم رو قبلا تایید کردین ، فقط نگاه کنین که آیا کد سوابق  تحصیلیتون عوض شده یا نه ، چون مال من عوض شده ...واسه دیپلم آخرش 5 اضافه  شده!!!

----------


## Goodbye forever

*توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!

سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## Goodbye forever

دوستان خرید کارت شرکت در زبان های تخصصی کوووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir.abs

> *توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
> توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
> توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
> 
> 
> سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*





اقا من هم سراسری رو میخوام هم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی باید هر دوو کارت رو بخرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

من تا وقتی تکلیف این معدله مشخص نشه به نشونه ی اعتراض ثبت نام نمیکنم :Yahoo (76): میزارم دور دوم که توی اسفنده شرکت میکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> اقا من هم سراسری رو میخوام هم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی باید هر دوو کارت رو بخرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله دوست عزیز

----------


## Goodbye forever

> من تا وقتی تکلیف این معدله مشخص نشه به نشونه ی اعتراض ثبت نام نمیکنممیزارم دور دوم که توی اسفنده شرکت میکنم


یدفعه دیدی دور دوم نذاشتن!  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> یدفعه دیدی دور دوم نذاشتن!


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): دیگه یا شانس یا اقبال یا میزارن یا نمیزارن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nacli

> اقا من هم سراسری رو میخوام هم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی باید هر دوو کارت رو بخرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نخر عاغا. اصن تو خود سایت سنجش لینک خرید کارت نیومده. ممکنه اون سایت واسه سنجش نباشه

----------


## nacli

> *توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
> توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
> توجه توجه سریال خرید ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 اومد!
> 
> سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*


عاغا تو خود سایت سنجش ک همچین چیزی نیست

----------


## Goodbye forever

> نخر عاغا. اصن تو خود سایت سنجش لینک خرید کارت نیومده. ممکنه اون سایت واسه سنجش نباشه


*نه بابا* 

*اگه همین لینکی که داده باشم چی؟

برو sanjesh.org

از سمت چپ گزینه خرید کارت اعتباری کلیک کن ببین چی میاد آقای مثلا زرنگ!!!*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> عاغا تو خود سایت سنجش ک همچین چیزی نیست


*هست خوب نگاه کنین ، سمت چپ قسمت خرید کارت اعتباری!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Goodbye forever

*آن هایی که فکر میکنند لینک بالا درست نیست اگه باور نمیکنن برن سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی :

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

بعد برین سمت چپ - سپس روی گزینه خرید کارت اعتباری کلیک کنید!!!

بعدش ببینین چی میاد ...

واقعا که !!!

خوبی سرتون نمیشه!!!

خواستم اطلاع رسانی کنم 

*

----------


## nacli

> *آن هایی که فکر میکنند لینک بالا درست نیست اگه باور نمیکنن برن سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی :
> 
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
> 
> بعد برین سمت چپ - سپس روی گزینه خرید کارت اعتباری کلیک کنید!!!
> 
> بعدش ببینین چی میاد ...
> 
> واقعا که !!!
> ...


چرا عصبی میشی دادا؟؟؟ خو مگه نباید اعلامیه بزنن ک میتونین کارت اعتباری بخرین؟ منم قصد جسارت ب شما رو نداشتم . عذر میخوام :Y (694):  :Y (694):  :Y (694):

----------

